# Can Anyone Help With Doggy Pain Killers



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all from Barnaby in a cold but bonny scotland. At my last vets visit it was suggested that i should take Metacam for any pain/stiffness and as a general reliever for gum inflamation. I have had my teeth cleaned and the vet said they are all ok. My mumma has read that Metacam can have alot of side effects. She also has been told that small doses of human aspirin are often used in dogs for pain relief. Can anyone help with any info? Hugs to all x


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I used Metacam on my Golden for arthritis pain for almost three years without any problems. 
After he tore his ACL a bit over a year ago, for some reason the Metacam did not work as good on him, his HD hip was also giving out and I switched him per the surgeon to Rimadyl twice a day. He then had a FHO on his hip and he has been pretty much been on Rimadyl since, because he developed arthritis in both elbows.

Any of the NSAIDS come with potential side effects such as GI bleeds, ulcers, liver problems. I don't think that one is worse than the other and it always depends on the dog, too. Some tolerate one better than the other. 
So, personally from experience, I don't see anything wrong with Metacam.
Good luck!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Metacam is WONDERFUL for stiffness and joint pain for arthritis. It is an NSAID and as such can cause liver issues, just like human NSAID's can. Aspirin is also an NSAID and can cause ulcers unless you are using a coated, enteric type aspirin. There is no comparing the effacy of Metacam to aspirin though. Metacam does a MUCH better job and also has anti-inflammatory properties as such. If need be, it can also be given with other drugs, as well.

We have an almost 16 year old golden who has been on it almost 3 years with NO issues. I have also used it many other times with the dogs over the years for injuries, etc always with wonderful success. I highly recommend it!!!!!

It is basically the drug Mobic used for arthritis in people so it also has a long history.


----------



## betsy3971 (Nov 21, 2012)

My vet has also suggested buffered aspirin for pain relief as I too have had some reservations about the side effects of pain killers. There is also quite a bit of information available out there about Omega-3 Supplements and their anti-inflammatory properties, might be worth checking it out. I have had good luck w/ Omega 3's with our Senior girl that struggles from time to time with arthritis. I add it to her food daily and it really helps. It does take time to build up in the system so I wouldn't suggest it for immediate relief.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Fish oil supplement and glucosamine/chondroitin will definitely help with arthritic issues also. There are also Adequan injections, that help with cushioning of the joint, by lubrictaion, just like the glucosamine/chondroitin supplements. A good supplement is Cosequin DS plus MSM.


----------



## aussieladee (Nov 19, 2012)

Nearly all medications have side effects & most cross the liver so have risks associated with use. As *cgriffin *said Fish oil supplement & glucosamine/chondroitin are good to aid with arthritis(I know it works well for me & I don't woof)my vet told me recently that once my dog is well again he may start on glucosamine because he is getting older & it will help reduce problems faced as he gets older.
No matter what you decide to give your dog you need to discuss with yr Vet first so you know the dosage is correct for the size & health of the dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

i would talk to your vet about all the different options. You know your dog best, so you know how stiff, what is being affected activity-wise, etc. There are some great natural supplements (fish oils, products like Sashas Blend) and some good painkillers. I wouldn't start dosing aspirin without a consultation. There are good products for dogs, but getting a full blood work up and doing follow up blood checks is important.

But the right combination can give your dog a whole new lease on life.


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

I am using metacam on my 2 year old rescue dog. I will be looking into the adequan injections this week as well. He also gets glucosamine chondroitin. The improvement in his mobility has been startling.
I also used metacam on our retriever who passed on at the ripe old age of 12 and a half in June. 
There were no ill effects. 
In fact I have been taking nsaids myself for the past 15 years and prefer them to tylenol. Tylenol is horrendous on the liver. My husband who is 75 also takes nsaids and has for years. I think the dangers are far overblown by the press.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would also suggest looking into laser therapy, NO SIDE EFFECTS! My 12 year old boy almost died from rimadyl. He had a very rare reaction of pancreatitis, put him in the vets for 6 days of IV's. Once recovered we began laser therapy along with gabapentin 100mg daily. He also gets a monthly adequan injecjion, and daily Glucosamine w/ MSM and chondroitin. He is back to going with me on a 45 minute hike through the woods daily, and has a great quality of life again!


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Can anyone one help with pain killers*

I have always had great success with metacam for arthritis with my older dogs.:wavey:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Please start adding 1 teaspoon *turmeric* (the spice) to your dog's food. It lessens, and eventually eliminates inflammation in the body. Good for people, too.

I used it for my last Golden, Lacey, on a cyst she had, and it disappeared in 2 weeks!

You can buy it real cheap in bulk at the Indian or Asian grocery store.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Please discuss your concerns with your Vet. As I found out with Ky's pain, there are so many variables. I'm certainly not opposed to trying other things because I would do almost anything to stop Ky's pain but some innocent sounding things can cause big problems.


----------

